# Albright knot, I was bored today.



## Ryan Y

Hope this helps. 






















































































































Youtube slideshow version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7QHwIpNU0Y

http://www.killroys.com/knots/albright.htm
http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k51/firespyder7/[/url]


----------



## Fishbreath

Nice pics Ryan. Very clear description of the Albright. 

Now if we can get an easy way to do the Bimini Twist that doesn't require 2 legs, 3 arms and a rod holder....


----------



## cygnus-x1

Fishbreath said:


> Nice pics Ryan. Very clear description of the Albright.
> 
> Now if we can get an easy way to do the Bimini Twist that doesn't require 2 legs, 3 arms and a rod holder....


Well we have the poorman's bimini ... the spiderhitch  . I know what you mean though. 

Thanks for the descriptive pictorial! I may have to give that a try. I admit though I am real happy with the spider hitch to bristol combo I use.


----------



## Catch This

I always thought the Albright was 10 wraps. I have been using an albright for the shock leader (with 10 wraps) to a bimini since the mid 90's and havent one break yet (that I know of).


----------



## seajay

Firespyder7 said:


> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube slideshow version
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7QHwIpNU0Y
> 
> http://www.killroys.com/knots/albright.htm
> http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k51/firespyder7/[/url][/QUO
> 
> That is a great discription and pics.


----------



## fingersandclaws

Nice pics and description. Don't flame me for this question but:

Can you use this for braid? I am currently using a uni-uni, but my mono uni is waaaay too big, and am not happy with it. I tried using the albright, and my knots keep slipping. Is it me, or is the albright meant for mono of 2 different diameters? Thanks, and awesome post BTW.


----------



## Fishbreath

Hey FandC, use the knots supplied in the box for the braid. Once you join braid to mono, then dab a bit of superglue on the knot. That will hold if you've tied it correctly. 

Also check out the search function for that very question of joing knots for braid and mono.


----------



## Ryan Y

*Not for braid, sorry*

THe braid will dig into the mono and render it useless. You can try it and see for yourself though. 
If I had to tie two pieces of braid together of unequal diameters it would work. 
The albright is for tying two pieces of unequal diamter. In the photo I used 40 and 100 pound test for better visual. 

Another good thing abou the albright is that if you tie it wrong, it will fail in your hands. 
Once you get the wraps pulled tight, give tham a couple good snap/tugs in your hands, if its wrong, it will slip or break.

I also use these allot to tie flounder/trout/puppydrum rigs.
I jsut use the knot instead of a swivel, with a bead above the knot before the weight.
Another use Ive found is for drum rigs. Main line 17, shocker 40 (up to seven ounces), then bottom two to three feet of 80 with a sinker slide on it.


----------



## Ryan Y

*Reel quick though..*

I just saw an eight second demo on youtube that depicts the improved albright. Everything on that is good except the ending. If you notice at the end the tag end doesnt go over the first part, they dont bind together. You will have a huge problem if that happens.


----------



## VICIII

Fishbreath said:


> Nice pics Ryan. Very clear description of the Albright.
> 
> Now if we can get an easy way to do the Bimini Twist that doesn't require 2 legs, 3 arms and a rod holder....


That cracked me up...


----------



## Drumdum

Imo,the best knot for attaching wire to mono,without using a swivel,works great for gotcha plugs...


----------



## huckfinn38

*Braid...*

I use this not for braid, tieing 4lb diameter braid to 30lb fluro. Usually works fine. Just do more wraps with the braid. Ryan your pics were great buddy. However I have seen a sea mullet break your knots!!!
HHAA


----------



## AtlantaKing

Fishbreath said:


> Nice pics Ryan. Very clear description of the Albright.
> 
> Now if we can get an easy way to do the Bimini Twist that doesn't require 2 legs, 3 arms and a rod holder....


How about a Bimini that only requires your two hands, a rod and reel?


----------



## Shooter

Yup, love this knot and mainly use it for reels with line level,,, it flies right threw it and no snags because it is so small and tapered. 
Fast
Simple *lord knows I need that part*
Small
Strong


----------



## uncdub13

dude you got some crazy patience to put that together. i woulda used up a whole roll of scotch tape and every obscenity in my vocabulary before giving up.


----------



## cast master mac

*I*

use it with braid tying to mono and it works great. I wrap about 10 times and it has never broken on me. Not to say it won't happen. Tight lines:beer: :beer: :fishing: :beer: :beer:


----------



## fingersandclaws

Thanks for the heads up Firespyder!!! I guess I gotta work on my uni-uni.


----------



## Ryan Y

*I dropped the "F" Bomb a time or three./.*



uncdub13 said:


> dude you got some crazy patience to put that together. i woulda used up a whole roll of scotch tape and every obscenity in my vocabulary before giving up.


JEb, Seamullet? come on bro. 
We all know that was the elusive world record
"Copperheadedspottedflyingmulletspot!", 
of which mind you, I'm am still the exclusive "World champion record holder/only catcher",...of the "bearded red breasted beast"!


----------



## uncdub13

oh yeah, this be prime material for that "Fishing Bible" section.


----------



## Rockfish1

when you trim the shocker tag end off... DO NOT trim it at an angle... with stiff mono it'll be like a knife under your thumb... I made a wind on shocker with an Albright up at Hatteras on New Years day... first cast of the morning on the point, I didn't watch what I was doing, that point of mono was right under thumb when I reared back and laid into the cast... that point opened my thumb up like a knife.. I jerked my thumb back, the Avet blew up, busted the shock leader off and left me with a terrible mess... and then having to straighten everything out and re-rig with a thumb bleeding like a stuck hog... terrible way to start the new year...  oh well lesson learned, thumb healed, just waiting for the fishing to start up again... :fishing:


----------



## Fishbreath

AtlantaKing said:


> How about a Bimini that only requires your two hands, a rod and reel?


I'm from Missouri,Greece... show me!!


----------



## AtlantaKing

I'll try to take some pics when I get home...but like I said, it takes both hands so the pics may come out blurry :beer:


----------



## Fishman

THanks great pics. Looks as if the tag line comes out of the loop the same as the main line goes in the loop under the loop.


----------



## Orest

*Using a wooden dowel rod*

will help with the bimini.

There was pic and little description of how the guy does in a pass SWS mag.

He wraps the line around the lenght of the dowel and wraps a piece of tape around the main and tag end of the line, opposit side of of the dowel rod. He uses the dowel rod to twist the bimini.


----------



## Drumdum

Fishbreath said:


> I'm from Missouri,Greece... show me!!


 Milt,catch up with me next time down..


----------



## CrawFish

Fishbreath said:


> I'm from Missouri,Greece... show me!!


FB, You and AK only live like 20min apart... make it a knot tying nite on of these winter nites and make it happens. Hey AK, I know FB will bring some of his home brew... bet you can't just drink one, but no more than 3.  :beer: I like a few others grad from Neil's school of bimini 2 hands, it only took me a few BL's to get the whole thing down. Then you'll just have to practice after that.


----------



## rgking03

Fishbreath said:


> Nice pics Ryan. Very clear description of the Albright.
> 
> Now if we can get an easy way to do the Bimini Twist that doesn't require 2 legs, 3 arms and a rod holder....


I watched a mate on a neighboring boat at the dock and he ties his bimini buy himself using the handle of the another rod and placing the rod he is tying into another rod holder. when backing the turns back over itself, he just puts his arm through it making as if someone else is pulling the lines apart to create the back turns. I tried and ended up almost hanging myself. I will stick with using two people.


----------



## Shooter

I think we need to get NTKG to do a SLOW motion vid. on how he does it. He showed us one night and the last thing I remember was him sticking 3 fingers into a loop and then a blur then poof a Bimini.
Had to be the lack of sleep and not all the :beer: we had been drinking.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Thank you Thank you Thank you*

Thanks alot. The best description yet and it worked. Thanks again.


----------

